# Do you live in Cholula/Puebla?



## superguera

Hi everyone! I'm looking for English speakers who live in or near the city of Puebla who are interested in starting an ex-pat social group or know of one that already exists. 

I'm a 39-year-old freelance editor who's been in the area for about a year now and is going a little stir crazy. My partner is Poblano, and we speak Spanish (I'm still learning) with most of our friends. They're fabulous, but I miss having conversations in English. 

Please reply if you're in the area and would like to chat.


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum! Starting an expat group is a great idea. Good luck!


----------



## Perruche

Hey there!

I'm gonna arrive in Cholula the 4th of August, but will only stay for 6 months max... due to my studies which I will need to finish in Dublin.

An expat group is an excellent idea though, so if u need any help I would be glad to support


----------



## jlms

Why don't you go to Universidad de las Americas in Cholula?

Put a few fliers there, organize something in a nice venue and you'll have lots of foreign english speaking students there


----------



## carrie.vanv

*puebla*



superguera said:


> Hi everyone! I'm looking for English speakers who live in or near the city of Puebla who are interested in starting an ex-pat social group or know of one that already exists.
> 
> I'm a 39-year-old freelance editor who's been in the area for about a year now and is going a little stir crazy. My partner is Poblano, and we speak Spanish (I'm still learning) with most of our friends. They're fabulous, but I miss having conversations in English.
> 
> Please reply if you're in the area and would like to chat.



hi-i'm not living in puebla yet, but i will be very shortly (november/december). i'm a 26 year old native new yorker and currently practicing landscape architecture dallas.

why have you landed in puebla? how long have you been there?

i think that an ex-pat social group sounds like a great idea. i've been in touch with a woman currently living in puebla. she mentioned a group that may currently exist by the name 'friends of puebla,' but i didn't have much luck finding them via internet. 

i look forward to hearing from you--
carrie


----------



## superguera

*Friends of Puebla + more*

Hi Carrie,

Thanks for replying to my message. Perhaps when you arrive, we could all meet in Puebla for a coffee or something and start a Friends of Puebla then?! (Meanwhile, I'll see if I can find them online.) 

I landed in Mexico a year ago to study at the Spanish Institute of Puebla and decided to stay. I'm a 39-year-old writer/editor from California who travels a lot and works remotely for several clients in the United States. I live in San Andres Cholula (about 20 minutes from downtown Puebla) with my 30-year-old boyfriend, who is a graphic designer for a local magazine. We speak English and Spanish. Some of our good friends are 20-something architects here.

Anyway, my email is superguera[at]gmail[dot]com if you'd like to keep in touch.

All best,
Rebecca


----------



## katiesd

Rebecca - 
My family and I are planning to move to Puebla/Cholula next summer for my husband to teach at UDLA. We think our kids will attend the American School in Puebla. I see that you are in Cholula but apparently very close to Puebla - do you have any advice about neighborhoods that are accessible to both, and is it pretty easy to get around (for an american with limited spanish) between the two cities? 
Any info would be a great help!
Katie


----------



## superguera

Hi Katie,

Any neighborhood (colonia) on the west side of Puebla will put you relatively close to Cholula. I like Agua Azul. That and Las Animas would be good places to start looking, and anything located near Blvd. Atlixco will make public transportation easiest. Honestly, the best way to find an apartment/house here is to physically look once you're here, but perhaps the UDLA has a house-hunting service that can help in advance?

It's fairly simple to get around with limited Spanish as long as you're willing to speak what you know and learn a few new words, like parada (stop) and esquina (corner). The bus system is extensive and cheap, and drivers generaly will pick up or drop off passengers at any point along their routes. For the less adventurous, taxis between the UDLA and downtown Puebla run 50-70 pesos each way, depending on the driver and your willingness to negotiate, and take about 20 minutes.

Good luck with your move!

~Rebecca


----------



## drblanke

Hi Katie

We own house in La Vista Country Club that is available for long term rent next summer. I think most would agree it is the best neighborhood in Puebla and it is very safe. Our son attends school in Cholula and passes UDLA everyday on the drive over--it's 10 minutes or so away on the Periferico. Las Animas is about the same distance the other direction via Atlixcoyatl but is a longer drive with traffic and now road construction.

I hope this post isn't too commercial for this forum--my wife is Poblana and it is our own residence. Let me know if you are interested or you need a ******'s perspective on anything else here.

!Bienvenidos a Puebla!


----------



## RVGRINGO

As long as you aren't a rental agency, it seems you are offering what might be useful information in response to a specific poster's inquiry. I see no real problem with that. However, you could have chosen to do it by a private message.


----------



## synthia

You don't have enough posts to use the private messaging system, but you can use the visitor message system.


----------



## Reba

*curious about house/school*

Dear DRBlanke,

How much do you want for rent? Are you talking about just for the summer or for longer? My husband and I and our two teens are looking for a place to spend a sabbatical year. If the American school in Puebla accepts students with next-to-no Spanish, it is a strong possibility. Would you need to have a car to make living in your neighborhood a viable option?

Reba

We own house in La Vista Country Club that is available for long term rent next summer. I think most would agree it is the best neighborhood in Puebla and it is very safe. Our son attends school in Cholula and passes UDLA everyday on the drive over--it's 10 minutes or so away on the Periferico. Las Animas is about the same distance the other direction via Atlixcoyatl but is a longer drive with traffic and now road construction.

I hope this post isn't too commercial for this forum--my wife is Poblana and it is our own residence. Let me know if you are interested or you need a ******'s perspective on anything else here.

!Bienvenidos a Puebla![/QUOTE]


----------



## drblanke

Hi Reba,

My wife attended the American School in Puebla some years ago--things may have changed since then. She said that the classes were in Spanish at that time, and she thinks they still are. She said she knew some students there who didn't know Spanish and indeed they managed to muddle through, but they were isolated by the language barrier from their Mexican classmates so maybe not the best situation socially or academically.

As the moderators have said, please contact me privately on the other matters. Thanks!

****

longer? My husband and I and our two teens are looking for a place to spend a sabbatical year. If the American school in Puebla accepts students with next-to-no Spanish, it is a strong possibility.


----------



## katiesd

We would like to hear more about your house - would it be available for the year, or just the summer? We are still very much in the planning stages, but I'm sure more questions about the area will come up as we get closer. You can e-mail me directly about the house, if you would like, at [Deleted for privacy; use Private Message or Visitor Message system].
Thanks, 
Katie


drblanke said:


> Hi Katie
> 
> We own house in La Vista Country Club that is available for long term rent next summer. I think most would agree it is the best neighborhood in Puebla and it is very safe. Our son attends school in Cholula and passes UDLA everyday on the drive over--it's 10 minutes or so away on the Periferico. Las Animas is about the same distance the other direction via Atlixcoyatl but is a longer drive with traffic and now road construction.
> 
> I hope this post isn't too commercial for this forum--my wife is Poblana and it is our own residence. Let me know if you are interested or you need a ******'s perspective on anything else here.
> 
> !Bienvenidos a Puebla!


----------



## ferrjerr

superguera said:


> Hi everyone! I'm looking for English speakers who live in or near the city of Puebla who are interested in starting an ex-pat social group or know of one that already exists.
> 
> I'm a 39-year-old freelance editor who's been in the area for about a year now and is going a little stir crazy. My partner is Poblano, and we speak Spanish (I'm still learning) with most of our friends. They're fabulous, but I miss having conversations in English.
> 
> Please reply if you're in the area and would like to chat.


Hi! How exciting to read this! I am an editor as well and currently live in L.A.. My wife is Pueblan and we have been planning to move to Puebla to settle in a couple of years. I would love to find out what you are doing for work editing-wise. I'll be in Puebla for Christmas..if possible I'd love to meet up with you. My wife loves Cholula (we were married there) and went to school there to. Hope all is well!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome, Ferrjerr. It looks like the Puebla group is growing and that you will all probably meet. Please use the 'Visitor's Message System' to communicate private things, like e-mail addresses or phone numbers, as you make additional contact with others on this forum. After five posts, you will be able to use the 'Private Message' function.
Enjoy your trip at Christmas.


----------



## ferrjerr

Hi Thanks..but where can I find the "Visitor's Message System"?


----------



## ferrjerr

Hey guera,

Still hoping to catch up with you. Drop me a reply. Would love to meet you in Puebla when I fly in!

Jer


----------



## RVGRINGO

ferrjerr said:


> Hi Thanks..but where can I find the "Visitor's Message System"?


Click on the username of the person you wish to contact, go to their profile and then click on 'Contact Information' where you will see the option to send them a message.


----------



## PieGrande

pueblafriends-amigos

It is a mail list, a yahoo group. Google for yahoo groups and look for that name. Yes, there are a number of active members, but at times it is a while between members.

As I remember, mail is rejected by a yahoo group if SENT is not registered, but I may be wrong.

I would tell you its name, but I don't make the rules here, so we will have to try another day.


----------



## Sebastien

*Moving to Puebla*



drblanke said:


> Hi Katie
> 
> We own house in La Vista Country Club that is available for long term rent next summer. I think most would agree it is the best neighborhood in Puebla and it is very safe. Our son attends school in Cholula and passes UDLA everyday on the drive over--it's 10 minutes or so away on the Periferico. Las Animas is about the same distance the other direction via Atlixcoyatl but is a longer drive with traffic and now road construction.
> 
> I hope this post isn't too commercial for this forum--my wife is Poblana and it is our own residence. Let me know if you are interested or you need a ******'s perspective on anything else here.
> 
> !Bienvenidos a Puebla!



Hi,

Sorry to just jump into this thread but i just registered today and was looking for information on Puebla. I am planning of moving to Puebla in June 2009 with wife and 2 kids( 9 and 12 yrs) We are looking at the American school and Instituto D'Amicis as the 2 possibilities for their education. I am also looking for a house to rent. I looked at the Vista club website and yes looks great. I would love to get more info on the rents their if you have any. Thanking you in Advance. 

I am french and currently living in Spain. Why Puebla? lived there for a year in 1996 and was an incredible experience.

regards

Sebastien


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome Sebastien. It looks like a community is forming with an interest in Puebla.


----------



## Sebastien

RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome Sebastien. It looks like a community is forming with an interest in Puebla.


Thanks for the welcome. Yes i loved Puebla when i lived there. Had a small flat in las Animas and also saw the start of "The Italian Coffee" franchise back in 1996. I think they are all over Mexico now. I guess it's the Mexican Starbucks. lol

If anyone else has more info on areas where to live in Puebla, please do . 
Thanks

Sebastien


----------



## katiesd

I'm glad to hear from you as well. We have been distracted with other things lately but are still trying to work out all the details in order to be able to move to Puebla for the 09-10 school year. Our kids are just a little younger than yours (5 and 7), but I would be interested in any information you have on the schools. My husband went to the American School in Madrid years ago, and we are interested in the American School in Puebla, but would love to hear about the other school as well. 
Thanks!
Katie


----------



## Bob Cox

There is a group called "friends of puebla" its a yahoo chat group with about 70 members of which I'm one also try "tlaxcalatourism" another yahoo chat group.


----------



## MeBornFree

Hello! I'm a newbie to the site, but planning on moving close to Puebla next yr. My fiance is a Mexican national and I'm jumping ship to experience Mexico first hand! 
I'm not sure how to start looking for a job, or what hoops I have to jump through to be ABLE to work. Also, I guess I'm just looking for a reliable contact (good soul!) to paint the picture and give me an idea of what to expect. I'm not looking to have someone hold my hand. In my young 27 years, I have traveled quite extensively. But, the Americas (including the USA) are quite foreign. 
Please contact me if your're a trooper! 
MeBornFree


----------



## RVGRINGO

You are wise to 'do your homework' before coming to Mexico as a young foreigner. Unless you have substantial foreign income, you will not be able to get the necessary FM3 visa. That requires over $1000 USD per month and you must prove that income every year at renewal time. You may not work in Mexico without a work endorsement to that visa and, in many areas, the endorsement is very difficult to obtain. The purpose of this policy is to protect Mexican jobs for Mexicans. So, unless you have some unique skills which are hard to find in Mexico, you may have to come on a tourist permit, FMT, and leave the country after six months. The fact that your fiance, or even a wife, is a Mexican national will not make it any easier.
So, you have a lot more research to do before you make a move.


----------



## nortena09

Hello all,

I uses to live in Puebla back in 1986...it's been a long time but I would like to experience the city again as an adult now that I can appreciate things more like the architecture and the history of hte city. Does anybody know what schools are hiring for English Teachers and if one has to have a TESL Certificate? I have a BA in Spanish and I've done some English teaching more recently in Northern Mexico.

Thanks again. 
Nortena09


----------



## RVGRINGO

Bienvenido, Norteño09.
I hope someone from that area can provide the information you seek. You might try contacting schools directly for some possibilities.
Buena suerte.


----------



## nortena09

*Thank you RVGRingo *



RVGRINGO said:


> Bienvenido, Norteño09.
> I hope someone from that area can provide the information you seek. You might try contacting schools directly for some possibilities.
> Buena suerte.


Thanks for your advice RVGringo. !Muchas gracias!


----------



## quinta

My family (husband who is retired and son, who attends an online high school) and myself (chef, real estate agent and .....) will be moving to your area this month and planning to stay a while. Looking for a house to rent in either Puebla, Cholula, Atlixco or Tlaxcala area.
We are all 100% fluent in both languages and dual citizenships too, but are looking for an English language lending library we could use, anyone know if this is possible? Are there any organizations set up for expats there already? There's a pretty good Merida English Library here and wish to find something like that over there too....
We are looking forward to moving to a cooler area too....


----------



## RVGRINGO

Bienvenidos Quinta y familia. 
I hope others from that side of Mexico can be of assistance. Here, at Lake Chapala Society, there is a very large lending library in English and also one at the associated Wilkes Center in Spanish. Something for everyone, including the cooler weather you seek.


----------



## quinta

*Chapala area move?*



RVGRINGO said:


> Bienvenidos Quinta y familia.
> I hope others from that side of Mexico can be of assistance. Here, at Lake Chapala Society, there is a very large lending library in English and also one at the associated Wilkes Center in Spanish. Something for everyone, including the cooler weather you seek.


I LOVE Guadalajara, yet last time we were there the pollution was heavier than in Mexico City, with both my husband and son prone to allergies.... we'd need to go again and see about this aspect.... I've been speaking to a cousin of mine that lives there and he highly recommended it....


----------



## RVGRINGO

Chapala is on the other side of a mountain range from Guadalajara, upwind, and there are no significant polluters between us and China. The weather is even better, if you can believe that.


----------



## quinta

Does anyone know how many expats are in the Puebla, Cholula, Atlixco or Tlaxcala area? Are there expat focused services there, such as clubs, american food restaurants, libraries, schools, relocation service experts, etc.?


----------



## paloma

Hi,
I know that you first posted your announcement a number of months ago. Are you still in the area or checking out this forum.
I recently moved to cholula with my daughter. A group sounds like a great idea.


----------



## quinta

Well, we moved to Puebla, beginning of April and I can report we now have a large apartment in Colonia El Mirador (great location, close to it all!)- had some problems at the start but little by little everything getting settled and ready. Loving the weather and all is very cool!
Now we can say we are locals!.....


----------



## quinta

Hello,

We moved to Puebla on March 23rd and it took us 7 days to find and rent a great apartment in town. We are currently renovating it and love the area.
There are plenty of rentals available but you'd need to go and see them as many have For Rent signs and are not advertised in the newspaper. Rents are economical (but you can go delux if you wanted to). Easiest would be to get here and go to the school / work / business where you will be at and look around that area of town for anything available. Will you be bringing your own furniture or will you buy here? Everything is available here, we brought some things and we are slowly getting what we need.
Same goes for vehicles, we brought ours from Merida, Yucatan, but there are plenty available here too both new and used.
Good luck!





Sebastien said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to just jump into this thread but i just registered today and was looking for information on Puebla. I am planning of moving to Puebla in June 2009 with wife and 2 kids( 9 and 12 yrs) We are looking at the American school and Instituto D'Amicis as the 2 possibilities for their education. I am also looking for a house to rent. I looked at the Vista club website and yes looks great. I would love to get more info on the rents their if you have any. Thanking you in Advance.
> 
> I am french and currently living in Spain. Why Puebla? lived there for a year in 1996 and was an incredible experience.
> 
> regards
> 
> Sebastien


----------



## srasolisdejesus

superguera said:


> Hi everyone! I'm looking for English speakers who live in or near the city of Puebla who are interested in starting an ex-pat social group or know of one that already exists.
> 
> I'm a 39-year-old freelance editor who's been in the area for about a year now and is going a little stir crazy. My partner is Poblano, and we speak Spanish (I'm still learning) with most of our friends. They're fabulous, but I miss having conversations in English.
> 
> Please reply if you're in the area and would like to chat.


hello, I am in Xaltapec, Puebla. I am looking for work and am going to apply for permission to stay in Mexico w/ my husband. He was in the US, but was taken by the migra. If you would like, you could <e-mail address removed by moderator; use private/guest message system> contact me with suggestions.
~Melinda


----------



## yomemoi

*Hello I'm new!*

I'm originally from California and have recently moved to Puebla to look for work after graduating from university (I'm a dual-citizen). 
It seems as if several of you have talked about doing a meet-up but I'm not sure if this ever actually panned out??
If not I would love to meet up with whoever's interested. I am located in Centro, Puebla.

Looking forward to hearing back, 
Cynthia


----------



## RVGRINGO

Yo-me-moi; I'm jealous of anyone who is tri-lingual! Welcome to the forum. I hope you will all manage to find each other in Puebla and report back to us on your experiences there.


----------



## quinta

*How about it.... shall we plan a meet up in Puebla?*

Since I've read several posts regarding a meet up in Puebla, how about it? I'm game!

Lots of places to meet for coffee or whatever..... We could meet in Centro Historico or anywhere else... and see if a group can be started.... anyone else interested?

I live in El Mirador (close to Centro and Angelopolis), let me know....


----------



## yomemoi

Maybe let's decide on a date and then post a new thread??
What do you think?


----------



## quinta

Sounds like a plan..... My schedule is pretty open right now so I'm flexible, I'd rather it not be too late though......


----------



## roxyroxy

*moving to puebla*

My boyfriend and I are moving to puebla next summer. Although I've never been to puebla, I did live in leon gto briefly about 10 years ago. I'm familiar with mexican culture, my boyfriend is poblano and I'm fluent in spanish, so I think I'll be ok in regards to culture shock. But I would like to get a jump start on social networking. I'm very socialabe and can't imagine not knowing anyone over there. I would also like to know what advice everyone has to offer. Anything that I should know besides the obvious? I'm open to any topic since I really want to know what I'm getting myself into. Here's just a few questions to start. I can't live without cable internet. How much does it cost to have at home? Is there american tv available? Are there american places to eat or american markets? Anybody spend a lot of time sick??? Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## RVGRINGO

I can't give specifics about Puebla, but most metropolitan areas have cable TV, internet and all the other conveniences. There is some English programming on cable TV in our area and, if you have SAP capability on your TV, History, Discovery and some others are available in both languages. Why would you expect "American" places to eat in Mexico? Or do you mean the Mexican franchises of Dominoes, Starbucks, KFC, MacDonalds, Burger King, etc., etc.? Yes, they're here. Real restaurants are often very international in larger cities. Your fluency in Spanish will be a great help in finding your way around and getting settled. If you are American, remember your need to maintain proper immigration status, proof of foreign income, etc. and to never allow your US Passport to leave your control; even to your boyfriend or his family. Should you decide to return to the USA, you must maintain your freedom and ability to do so.


----------



## quinta

roxyroxy, you should consider that if you decide on "living American style" your living expenses will be considerably higher than if you live like the locals. Mexico has many levels of style of living which cover from the most modest to a regal lifestyle, just depends on your budget, plus expats for some reason like living in the gated communities with guards and high walls that are more expensive and don't offer a true picture of the city, we've never needed to live in those places and have never had a problem at all. There are many nice areas, centrally located which will allow you to really experience the city. Bus service is cheap and will take you anywhere you need to go, taxis are also reasonable and you can call and reserve a cab if you need.
Here, you won't experience too much of a culture shock say compared to if you were moving to a smaller and less sophisticated area, plus speaking Spanish will serve you well.
You're moving to Puebla, a large city of over 3,000,000 people so everything is available here. Yes, there are many internet providers. They all have "packages" available offering digital TV, high speed internet and phone service. Packages start at around $600 pesos (less than $46 US) a month, but if you add premium channels like HBO, Cinemax, etc. plus TiVo type service (so you can record and program) with internet of 2MB or more, it's likely to be closer to $1000 pesos a month (less than $76US). Plus with the digital services you have the option of changing languages on the shows, so US programming is in English (you can change to Spanish or have subtitles) so it's fine. Most restaurants and hotels offer WiFi so you can take your laptop and use their service if you want. Parks are WiFi as well.
As far as American stores and things, here's a list: Walmart, Costco, Sam's Club, City Club, Chili's, Applebee's, Burger King, McD's, Carl's Jr., KFC, Krispy Kream, Marriott, Sheraton, Holiday Inn, Domino's, Pizza Hut, Radio Shack, Home Depot, Office Depot, Starbucks, JC Penney's, Sears, Pier 1. Liverpool Department Store carries: Ralph Lauren, Levi's, Abbercrombie & Fitch, Victoria's Secret, Louis Vuitton, Lacoste, Channel, Prada, Paris Hilton, and all the European designers. All brands of cosmetics and imported perfume as well. There is also Mango, Footlocker, Hush Puppies, Adidas, Jellies, Tony Roma's, Nike, Sealy, Serta, etc. so you will see familiar "logos" all over the place. 
Puebla is a very old colonial city offering you historical places of interest and wonderful cultural and culinary offerings from all over the world; world rated schools in all levels too. Puebla's food is renowned, and the Angelopolis area of town is glass and steel and very modern with shopping malls that rival any in the US or Europe, so I don't think you will have a problem finding anything you need. There are all the auto dealerships too, US as well as imported brands and some imported cards that are not in the US. Plus the movie theaters here offer something that you don't find in the US, VIP theaters. While these cost about the same as the US counterparts, they offer large, leather electric recliners and waiters to bring you expresso, capuccino, (some offer bar service!), food and candy so no going to the candy counter anymore. They also have limited and reserved seating, US movies might take a couple of weeks to get here but used to be a lot more and there's IMAX and 3D theaters as well.
There is another post regarding the cost of living on this site, please refer to this since there are detailed costs of keeping a home here, it will give you a good idea of expenses.
I didn't understand your comment about "anyone spending a lot of time sick", what are you referring to? "Moctezuma's revenge or what? World class hospitals and most doctors either studied in the US or Europe so it's ok. We don't get sick here and the AN1H1 Influenza didn't hit here at all. As far as getting sick I can say since my kids are older (17 & 26), I don't get all the little kid germs you usually get from school, so no, we don't spend any time at all being sick. My husband used to have a problem in the US with the processed food and the chemicals found in US foods (additives, preservatives, colorants, hormones, etc.) but food here (as long as you buy local) doesn't contain these things so that problem cleared itself out. In that sense the "quality" of food is healthier here and there are farmer's markets and municipal markets as well. Veracruz (the ocean) is only 2-3 hours away so good seafood and fish too.
Don't forget: Your experience will be what you make it. If you have a positive outlook and an adventuresome heart you will have a blast, but if you fear everything and think you will have problems, bad times and only look for what's missing, it will be exactly that.


----------



## AdePuebla

As quinta showed, Puebla is great. There wont be much culture shock at all. I love it here, it reminds me a lot of being back home. Especially compared to the small town we lived in when we first moved to mexico. We have Megacable with 1mb internet, digital cable tv and phone service for 599 a month. Our rent for a nice 2 bedroom is 1500. I had a job here for a couple of months and that was a bit different since jobs here are usually 6 days a week and 11-12 hour days. (well atleast regular jobs at regular places, i dont know about jobs specifically for americans). They pretty much have everything here, it might taste a bit different but they have it. I love coke here (the soda) except for when it is a fountain drink. for some reason i think it tastes really weird.


----------



## quinta

Mexican Coke in glass bottles is the best! They up the carbonation and use sugar cane sugar vs other types in the US and it makes a difference in flavor.... although I don't drink it often, when I do I can really appreciate it! A real treat.... 
Did you know Coke sells more in Mexico than in any other part of the world? to me it's a sad statistic but it's true as most Mexican families couldn't dream of having lunch without it.... Pepsi doesn't do nearly as well here either, this is Coke country! lol


----------



## AdePuebla

in the glass bottle used to be my favorite, but now i'm kinda starting to like the can more. 
it is pretty sad. I always see the ladies around lunch time walk by my store carrying giant 2 litres of coke. It's all people drink here. we dont drink that much pop but yeah, when we do, it's a treat.


----------



## roxyroxy

quinta said:


> roxyroxy, you should consider that if you decide on "living American style" your living expenses will be considerably higher than if you live like the locals. Mexico has many levels of style of living which cover from the most modest to a regal lifestyle, just depends on your budget, plus expats for some reason like living in the gated communities with guards and high walls that are more expensive and don't offer a true picture of the city, we've never needed to live in those places and have never had a problem at all. There are many nice areas, centrally located which will allow you to really experience the city. Bus service is cheap and will take you anywhere you need to go, taxis are also reasonable and you can call and reserve a cab if you need.
> Here, you won't experience too much of a culture shock say compared to if you were moving to a smaller and less sophisticated area, plus speaking Spanish will serve you well.
> You're moving to Puebla, a large city of over 3,000,000 people so everything is available here. Yes, there are many internet providers. They all have "packages" available offering digital TV, high speed internet and phone service. Packages start at around $600 pesos (less than $46 US) a month, but if you add premium channels like HBO, Cinemax, etc. plus TiVo type service (so you can record and program) with internet of 2MB or more, it's likely to be closer to $1000 pesos a month (less than $76US). Plus with the digital services you have the option of changing languages on the shows, so US programming is in English (you can change to Spanish or have subtitles) so it's fine. Most restaurants and hotels offer WiFi so you can take your laptop and use their service if you want. Parks are WiFi as well.
> As far as American stores and things, here's a list: Walmart, Costco, Sam's Club, City Club, Chili's, Applebee's, Burger King, McD's, Carl's Jr., KFC, Krispy Kream, Marriott, Sheraton, Holiday Inn, Domino's, Pizza Hut, Radio Shack, Home Depot, Office Depot, Starbucks, JC Penney's, Sears, Pier 1. Liverpool Department Store carries: Ralph Lauren, Levi's, Abbercrombie & Fitch, Victoria's Secret, Louis Vuitton, Lacoste, Channel, Prada, Paris Hilton, and all the European designers. All brands of cosmetics and imported perfume as well. There is also Mango, Footlocker, Hush Puppies, Adidas, Jellies, Tony Roma's, Nike, Sealy, Serta, etc. so you will see familiar "logos" all over the place.
> Puebla is a very old colonial city offering you historical places of interest and wonderful cultural and culinary offerings from all over the world; world rated schools in all levels too. Puebla's food is renowned, and the Angelopolis area of town is glass and steel and very modern with shopping malls that rival any in the US or Europe, so I don't think you will have a problem finding anything you need. There are all the auto dealerships too, US as well as imported brands and some imported cards that are not in the US. Plus the movie theaters here offer something that you don't find in the US, VIP theaters. While these cost about the same as the US counterparts, they offer large, leather electric recliners and waiters to bring you expresso, capuccino, (some offer bar service!), food and candy so no going to the candy counter anymore. They also have limited and reserved seating, US movies might take a couple of weeks to get here but used to be a lot more and there's IMAX and 3D theaters as well.
> There is another post regarding the cost of living on this site, please refer to this since there are detailed costs of keeping a home here, it will give you a good idea of expenses.
> I didn't understand your comment about "anyone spending a lot of time sick", what are you referring to? "Moctezuma's revenge or what? World class hospitals and most doctors either studied in the US or Europe so it's ok. We don't get sick here and the AN1H1 Influenza didn't hit here at all. As far as getting sick I can say since my kids are older (17 & 26), I don't get all the little kid germs you usually get from school, so no, we don't spend any time at all being sick. My husband used to have a problem in the US with the processed food and the chemicals found in US foods (additives, preservatives, colorants, hormones, etc.) but food here (as long as you buy local) doesn't contain these things so that problem cleared itself out. In that sense the "quality" of food is healthier here and there are farmer's markets and municipal markets as well. Veracruz (the ocean) is only 2-3 hours away so good seafood and fish too.
> Don't forget: Your experience will be what you make it. If you have a positive outlook and an adventuresome heart you will have a blast, but if you fear everything and think you will have problems, bad times and only look for what's missing, it will be exactly that.


Yes I was referring to Moctezuma's revenge. I spent time in guatemala and in mexico and both times I got sick. This happen to anybody else?


----------



## quinta

Sorry to hear about it. We travel all over and never get sick but we're big on yogurt and never miss breakfast with it, even in the US since it's the change of bacteria, etc. that makes you ill.
If you're in Mexico get some "Treda" pills, these will take care of anything fast.


----------



## AdePuebla

The only thing that messes me up here in mexico or when i'm in Guatemala is the mosquitos! For some reason they LOVE me and I dont love them.


----------



## Candelaria

*Moving to Puebla*

Hi,
My husband and I will be moving to Puebla in mid-August. He will be teaching at UPAEP. We have no idea in which colonia to start looking for a furnished apartment that would be conveniently located and not too expensive. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. We have lived in Guadalajara and Valladolid so we have some experience with this process, but it is never easy moving to a new city.


----------



## quinta

The school is in Colonia Santiago and centrally located so most of the good areas are not far, you have plenty to choose from; however, even though I've seen a lot of apartments and homes for rent, I haven't seen too many furnished ones. Did see a couple in Cholula that were set up for foreign students at the UDLA around $5000 pesos.... (They always charge more for foreigners it seems). You should check the local newspaper "Sol de Puebla" and check the classifieds to find more.....


----------



## Bob Cox

try looking around the la paz or Belisario Dominguez area or near Transito (Traffic Dept.), I recall seeing a few furnished apartments in that area, like around Cuahtemoc University, now that school grads are coming up you might find something available as students move out.


----------



## quinta

Yes, this would be a good time to look as the school year is over and many go back home until the fall. Look around where your school is and ask around.... I've been seeing "for rent" signs on the buildings all over town which are not advertised in the newspaper, so do walk or drive around the areas you're interested in.
One apartment just became available on my street, 3br/3ba, 1st floor w/ 1 garage, but unfurnished for $5000. This is in El Mirador area close to the Parque Ecologico. There are two others as well, so you should have no problems.....


----------



## roxyroxy

quinta said:


> Since I've read several posts regarding a meet up in Puebla, how about it? I'm game!
> 
> Lots of places to meet for coffee or whatever..... We could meet in Centro Historico or anywhere else... and see if a group can be started.... anyone else interested?
> 
> I live in El Mirador (close to Centro and Angelopolis), let me know....



Uh ohhhh!!!! My boyfriend who has been living in the us illegal has gotten caught. It was bound to happen sooner or later. We were planning on going to puebla in a few months but la migra beat us to the punch....so....Well, we're going to be living in puebla. OK, so now i need details. We want to get married in mexico, is it hard to get a fm3 or fm2?. I also have 2 cars. Do i bring them or not? Also I've seen several posts about people meeting in puebla.
It would be nice to get together with some english speakers and make some new friends. I will be arriving in about a month and I'm up for an adventure but need some insight from others. Thanks, I hope to make new friends here.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Roxy,
You will have to enter Mexico on an FMT (tourist permit) and it would be wise to request the maximum of 180 days. Before the 150th day, you will have to apply for an FM3 or FM2 and meed the income qualifications of just over $1050 USD per month at the moment (it is a multiple of the daily minimum wage); more for the FM2. You will need the three most recent bank statements to prove this income from the USA.
Getting married in Mexico will require government permission and may take a while. The official wedding is performed by a judge; a church wedding is not official and many people have both.
An expat may only temporarily import one vehicle into Mexico and may never sell that vehicle in Mexico, even for parts. It must eventually be removed from the country; especially if you get to five years on an FM2 and become 'Inmigrado', or, if you become naturalized.
As an expat, you may not work in Mexico without obtaining permission on your FM3 from Immigration for a specific job. If you move or change jobs, you must go to Immigration and make the change and get permission for the new job before starting work.
If your boyfriend was illegal in the USA, it may be because he couldn't find work in Mexico. Since things are a lot more difficult now; how will you live?
I trust that you have a passport and know that you'll have to keep it secure in order to return to the USA. Having children would further complicate matters, now or later.
As such, you may want to consider letting your boyfriend go home, get settled and financially able to support you; although you will still have to meet and prove the requirements for your visa, should you choose to join him later.
Good luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## ksn285

*Hi*

Hi there,

I just signed up with this website tonight...I am dating a man who lives in Cholula (I currently live in Philadelphia, PA) and am considering a move there if everything keeps going as it is now. Have you had any luck with forming an ex-pat community? If it's not too much to ask, would you happen to know of a local realtor that you could recommend to me? I am thinking of renting a home in Cholula next summer (June-Aug) before jumping into a full-fledged move to the city. Thank you. My name is Kerry, by the way!




QUOTE=superguera;37563]Hi everyone! I'm looking for English speakers who live in or near the city of Puebla who are interested in starting an ex-pat social group or know of one that already exists. 

I'm a 39-year-old freelance editor who's been in the area for about a year now and is going a little stir crazy. My partner is Poblano, and we speak Spanish (I'm still learning) with most of our friends. They're fabulous, but I miss having conversations in English. 

Please reply if you're in the area and would like to chat.[/QUOTE]


----------



## shy1ntx

*Rental Question*



drblanke said:


> We own house in La Vista Country Club that is available for long term rent next summer.
> 
> !Bienvenidos a Puebla!


I realize this is a rather old post...and would send a PM, but according to the rules of this forum, there is no way to send an email or PM as I am new and this feature has been disabled.....BUT... I was wondering if you still have your house available for rent (starting next year...for long term?)

Also...to all: any info on expat support groups? I searched yahoo groups and doesnt seem to be an expat group that is really active.

Where to live/or how to do preliminary search for houses for rent....

Thanks.

Eric


----------



## shy1ntx

Revised Questions and contact info added (time expired to make changes in the forum system...sorry)

Questions:
1. Where to live/suggestions? (no car)
2. Resources for online house/rental searches
3. Assume Telmex offers DSL... however who is/are the Cable companies?? Services offered?
just a few to start with...smile.

Thanks.

Eric
contact: shy1ntx + AT + hotmail + dot + com

(can't use PM and the Visitor Message system cant be found at this time... so if you want to contact me directly you may use the above address...... written in that format to avoid spam bots.)


----------



## superguera

Hi Everyone,

I haven't logged in forever. Sorry about that. There's an expat meeting on Wed., May 12 at 7pm in Puebla. Contact me directly for the location: superguera (AT) gmail (DOT) com.

Happy cinco de mayo!

Rebecca


----------



## Sirkka

*Hola*

Hello, I'm from Finland but I lived in San Antonio, Texas for 17 years so I do speak English. I have lived in Puebla for little over 6 months. I'm planning to live here permanently. I have learnt Spanish by taking lessons, from TV and talking with Spanish speaking friends. For me Spanish is perhaps easier to learn than to English speakers because pronounciation is nearly identical with Finnish. And knowing English I get a lot of vocabulary from there.
I used to live on Camino Real a Cholula but I moved to San Juan Cuautlancingo and I like it better here.
Happy Cinco de Mayo!
Sirkka







superguera said:


> Hi everyone! I'm looking for English speakers who live in or near the city of Puebla who are interested in starting an ex-pat social group or know of one that already exists.
> 
> I'm a 39-year-old freelance editor who's been in the area for about a year now and is going a little stir crazy. My partner is Poblano, and we speak Spanish (I'm still learning) with most of our friends. They're fabulous, but I miss having conversations in English.
> 
> Please reply if you're in the area and would like to chat.


----------



## superguera

*Expat meeting: May 12*

Hi Sikka + others,

I've just started a website about Puebla and am organizing a social get-together for a bunch of expats here on Wed., May 12, 2010. 

You can email me through the Contact page on the website for details.

Hope to meet you next week,
Rebecca


----------



## 13JohnnyL

*Hmmm*

OK, my last (well, my first) post was deleted due to violations. Guess it isn"t permitted to use proper names. I"ll try again and keep it short. I lived in Puebla from 2001-2003 and worked at ########### as a teacher of #######. I met my future bride at that time but had to return to the US due to financial reasons. We were married in Puebla in 2008 and I was finally able to move here permanently this year. I arrived June 2nd and am still getting settled in. If you"re driving in Mexico, you must get Mexican auto insurance. DON"T drive without it. I use #######"# but there are several companies located in Arizona, Texas and California. I suggest you check them out first. Make copies of your passport, visa, auto permit and insurance and keep them in your car. If you"re concerned about ID, I suggest copying the main pages of your passport and visa and carrying those with you. I"ve never been asked for mine, but who knows? We live on the south side of Puebla, about 30 minutes from the Zocalo so if anyone wants to get together during the week (day time hours) or on the weekend, please let me know.


----------



## susanita

*Grupo de gringos*

I plan on moving to Puebla Dec. 21st. Is there anyone that would be willing to answer some questions about moving to a new country and general informaiton on Puebla? I am 42 years old and will be teaching English at a private school in Puebla beginning Janurary 3rd. 

Hablo espanol, tambien!


----------



## quinta

*Moving to Puebla*

If I can give you any useful information, don't hesitate to drop me a line. Good luck!

A pesar de que ya no vivimos en Puebla, pues regresamos a los EUA por el momento, pasamos bastante tiempo en Puebla y nos trajimos muy buenos recuerdos.


----------



## Charliexito

susanita said:


> I plan on moving to Puebla Dec. 21st. Is there anyone that would be willing to answer some questions about moving to a new country and general informaiton on Puebla? I am 42 years old and will be teaching English at a private school in Puebla beginning Janurary 3rd.
> 
> Hablo espanol, tambien!


Hi Susanita! Just moved here in August and love it! If I can help let me know! I am slowly learning my way around!! Charliexito


----------



## susanita

*Puebla*

Hola, Charliexito! I have many questions for you. Can we communicate via email? I am not allowed to post my email yet, due to not having made 4 posts?? so I will post a few questions here. Do you find Poblanos welcoming to gringos? Are there any US big chain stores or restaurants in Puebla? I am not sure what neighborhood I will be living in but I believe it will be fairly close to the school I will be working at "Colegio ADA". Is Wifi available many places? What type of cell phone should I get? Thanks for any insight you can provide me!

Susanita


----------



## Charliexito

susanita said:


> Hola, Charliexito! I have many questions for you. Can we communicate via email? I am not allowed to post my email yet, due to not having made 4 posts?? so I will post a few questions here. Do you find Poblanos welcoming to gringos? Are there any US big chain stores or restaurants in Puebla? I am not sure what neighborhood I will be living in but I believe it will be fairly close to the school I will be working at "Colegio ADA". Is Wifi available many places? What type of cell phone should I get? Thanks for any insight you can provide me!
> 
> Susanita


Hi Susanita!

I can't post my email yet since I am also new, but I look forward to getting to know you! I'll answer your questions in the order you asked, ok?
1. Poblanos seem really friendly and wonderful; always curious about where we moved from and such. I am starting to make friends and am very grateful! Smiles and "Buenas Dias" or "Buenas Tardes" are a great start!
2. Walmart, Costco, Sam's Club, Applebees, Starbucks, many that I have found. No Macy's, alas, but Liverpool is very similar.
3. Many Internet cafes and all the coffee shops have wifi. You will want to get a DSL at home from Telmex or Cable Internet from Megacable.
4. Picking out a cell phone is always lots of fun!. There is a huge Telcel outlet with many vendors right on the NW corner of the Zocalo (cathedral and town square) and a zillion choices. I have an iPhone from the states but for Mexico just bought a phone with two basics, phone calls and messaging. Be sure to have your passport with you, Mexican law requires it for gringos getting celfones. I chose a "pay as you go" plan which is easy to refill just about everywhere.

Take care, and great chatting with you!

Charliexito

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## susanita

*Gracias, Charliexito!*

Caramba! Me diste mucha informacion, y tan rapido. Trabajas en Puebla? Sabes si es dificil obtener FM3 y cuanto tiempo tengo para obtenerlo? Decidi usar el espanol por que necestio practicar!!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Te aviso que el ingles es la idioma de este foro. Puedes buscarlo en las reglas.


----------



## Charliexito

RVGRINGO said:


> Te aviso que el ingles es la idioma de este foro. Puedes buscarlo en las reglas.


Hi! Are there any English speaking Friends of Bill Wilson living here in Puebla? If so, I sure would like to meet you!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Charliexito

susanita said:


> Caramba! Me diste mucha informacion, y tan rapido. Trabajas en Puebla? Sabes si es dificil obtener FM3 y cuanto tiempo tengo para obtenerlo? Decidi usar el espanol por que necestio practicar!!


Hi! I am retired and do not work in Puebla. Just retired at age 62 and left a wonderful job (but enough is enough!) in July this year.

Getting an FM3 is not that hard once you find the right office. It took me five tries; and on the fourth when I finally got there they were closing (they close at 1:30 sharp each day)!! Hopefully you went to the Mexican Consulate while you were still in the States and did most of the VISA work there. With that, you need to get online in Puebla, fill out the gov't form, get some special studio quality small pics made, and then you will be ready for them to issue it to you.

FM3 is essential for moving your home contents into Mexico without the spectre of troubling customs problems.

By the by, probably better to just use English here on the site; it seems to be the requirement.

Best to you!

charliexito. 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## susanita

*Sorry*

I apologize for posting in Spanish. I was not aware that it was not allowed.


----------



## FHBOY

susanita said:


> I apologize for posting in Spanish. I was not aware that it was not allowed.


I don't know if it not allowed per se, we all want to learn, but if you do, can you translate what you write...it would help.


----------



## TundraGreen

FHBOY said:


> I don't know if it not allowed per se, we all want to learn, but if you do, can you translate what you write...it would help.


Rule 6. All posts on this site must be in English. Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum.


----------



## Charliexito

TundraGreen said:


> Rule 6. All posts on this site must be in English. Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum.


Hey, can we liven up this thread a bit? I would love to hear from and about expats living in the Cholula and Puebla area. Are you out there? Would love to meet a few gringos in the vicinity. I love living with my Mexican family and friends, but it would be nice to have the opportunity to socialize more with folks from the US who live here too!!! . Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## monicamk1975

Hi there! My name is Monica and I am 36 and will be moving to Puebla in the next two weeks! I would love to find American friends to spend time with in Puebla. I am originally from Phoenix, AZ. 

I would love to hear from you


----------



## Charliexito

monicamk1975 said:


> Hi there! My name is Monica and I am 36 and will be moving to Puebla in the next two weeks! I would love to find American friends to spend time with in Puebla. I am originally from Phoenix, AZ.
> 
> I would love to hear from you


Hi Monica !!

What wonderful news! Would love to welcome you to Puebla!! My partner and I have lived here since August (his family is from here and I am from Seattle where we met and lived together six years) and we are just getting settled in his family casita.. Something that is very important to me is to build a network of "******" friends as well as getting to know his family and other potential "Poblano" friends as well. So let me know when you arrive! It will be much easier for you coming only from Veracruz, but it still takes time and energy and passion to settle and get comfortable in a new setting.

My mom lived in Phoenix for many years in her retirement; a wonderful place!

Take care and keep in touch !! [email protected]. AKA charliexito. 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## jessbog99

superguera said:


> Hi everyone! I'm looking for English speakers who live in or near the city of Puebla who are interested in starting an ex-pat social group or know of one that already exists.
> 
> I'm a 39-year-old freelance editor who's been in the area for about a year now and is going a little stir crazy. My partner is Poblano, and we speak Spanish (I'm still learning) with most of our friends. They're fabulous, but I miss having conversations in English.
> 
> Please reply if you're in the area and would like to chat.


Hey There! I just moved to Puebla a few weeks ago and would love to hang out with some fellow English speakers. I'm a 25 yr old English teacher living near Buap but I'd be happy to meet up somewhere else! My email is [email protected] if anyone wants to talk


----------



## heather.agustin

Hi everyone!! I live in Cholula Puebla have been here for almost 2 years and love it in this town! If anyone wants to chill and have coffee let me know! My email is *****


----------

